# Nice Lockport bottle dug today



## downeastdigger (Oct 27, 2008)

Headed up into the hills again today and found a good small dump.  Came home with this pot - o - bottles


----------



## downeastdigger (Oct 27, 2008)

This dump was out about 1/4 mile behind an old dwelling. It was near a rock wall, but more or less out away from the wall itself.  I could see that there was  old growth throughout the walled in field I was in, as well as large boulders, so it looked like it had never been completely cleared because of the huge boulders, so they felt it ok to dump trash in and around these rocks.  
 There was a small volume of old and new stuff.  The gem of the day for me was this pretty Lockport med.  " W. MERCHANT / LOCKPORT, NY"  Hinge mold base. It's about half way between aqua and emerald green.  Tiny flake on the base, but otherwise great !


----------



## downeastdigger (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice early collar.
 I dug a larger one last summer  that was " Gargling Oil Lockport NY".
 Next to Stoddard stuff, I think Lockport is the most beautiful glass there is!


----------



## downeastdigger (Oct 27, 2008)

Got this nice early unembossed pontil med.  Heavy whittle, perfect condition.  There were 4 other broken embossed pontil meds.  I may go back one day soon cause I could have missed something easily


----------



## downeastdigger (Oct 27, 2008)

Other whole smooth based bottles 

 A Vickery's flavoring extract Dover NH  ( never seen this one ! )
 A Hires Root Beer extract
 an amber Bryants root beer ext.
 a small Dr. Kings New Discovery
 an RRR radway 
 an aqua Nathan Woods extract
 a clear " PJ Noyes Manufacturer Lancaster NH  ( dont think I've seen this either - where the heck is Lancaster NH?)


----------



## downeastdigger (Oct 27, 2008)

Yet another big "glue together" project.  95% there


----------



## downeastdigger (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a "CLARK & CO / NEW-YORK" in emerald green, 3 piece mold, graphite iron pontil   Wow, what a hunk of glass.  Looks good on my shelf here at work at least


----------



## downeastdigger (Oct 27, 2008)

It is a quart size, which is pretty uncommon for sure!  Really cool iron pontil shows some red.

 Thats all for today, thanks for lookin!  Good luck -  Watch out for those mean archeologists


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 27, 2008)

NOW THATS WHAT YOU CALL A DUMP! Nice Merchants.


----------



## Jim (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice Merchant's, Bram. I got my first one last year. That thing just missed the pontil age. Lockport green is beautiful, there is no other color that is quite like it. 

 I like seeing the broken beauties being brought back to life. I do the same thing, and I think they deserve it.  ~Jim


----------



## glass man (Oct 27, 2008)

THANK YOU FOR THE GREAT PICTURES! MAN,I HAVE WANTED A C. W. MERCHANT FOR A LONG,LONG TIME ! WHEN I HAVE HAD THE MONEY TO GET ONE[AIN'T NO WAY TO DIG ONE WHERE I LIVE NOT OLD ENOUGH MAINLY} SOMETHING ALL WAYS GOT IN THE WAY! COULD NOT FIND ONE TO BUY,SOME BILL CAME OUT OF NO WHERE ,ETC. WELL MAYBE SOME DAY! WAY TO GO!!!!


----------



## appliedlips (Oct 27, 2008)

Man,you have a nose for those old dumps! I'd make sure I didn't miss any at that one.

     All the good dumps are dug,didn't ya know?[]


----------



## 77waystodeal3 (Oct 27, 2008)

Your into some OLD Glass..........Dig Away..........Loven the Bottles Man.......[8D]


----------



## beendiggin (Oct 27, 2008)

I was just saying to myself today, I wonder why Bram hasn't posted any great finds for the last few days?   It's been like over a week!!!    Hey , you're hitting the good stuff this year, it's impressive!  Way to go Bram...I wish I lived closer to you...I'd love to dig those kind of bottles.   Beautiful Lockport.


----------



## CazDigger (Oct 27, 2008)

That Merchants is GREAT! I have never dug a whole one. I don't think I have seen a Clarke & Co with an iron pontil before. Very cool. Go back and find more!!!
 Mark


----------



## madman (Oct 27, 2008)

hey bram nice stuff ! mike


----------



## kastoo (Oct 28, 2008)

WOWZER! WOWZER!  WOWZER!


----------



## GACDIG (Oct 28, 2008)

Lockport looks crude man...[]


----------



## Tony14 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ive always wanted a lockport bottle.. nice one!


----------



## caldigs (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice glass !


----------

